# [c] compiler du gtk



## verazano (5 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Comme le titre l'indique j'ai un problème pour compiler un petit programme avec une interface fait en gtk

J'ai téléchargé gtk grâce à macports avec tout les dépendances, j'ai le serveur X11 d'installer (avec le package pour pouvoir développer dessus)
Mais lorsque je tente de compiler il ne reconnait pas du tout gtk 

Sûrement un fichier de configuration à modifier ?

Merci de votre aide 


ps: vous pouvez prendre votre temps pour me répondre mon mac est en étalonnage de batterie jusqu'à 18 heures au moins


----------



## verazano (5 Mai 2007)

Bon bah j'ai vu que gtk a été porté nativement sur mac 
j'ai trouvé ce tuto :

http://wiki.gimp.org/gimp/HowToCompileGimp/MacOSX

(je sais le titre c'est comment compilé gimp mais pour compilé gimp il faut d'abord avoir gtk ^^)

J'aurai voulu savoir si des gens trouve que le portage est bon avant de me lancer dans l'installation ?


----------



## tatouille (5 Mai 2007)

verazano a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme le titre l'indique j'ai un problème pour compiler un petit programme avec une interface fait en gtk
> 
> ...



il faudrait apprendre à configurer ses variables d'env (comme PATH)

ca éviterait ce genre de noise ...


----------



## verazano (5 Mai 2007)

merci tatouille cela marche 
quoique j'ai encore un petit problème 

Dans le cadre de mon projet d'info les prof nous ont donné un squelette qui marchait très bien jusqu'à maintenant sous mac

Le problème c'est que le compilateur ne reconnait pas le type uint  

D'où cela peut t'il venir ?

merci


----------



## tatouille (5 Mai 2007)

```
&#37;> grep 'uint' /usr/include/stdint.h
```
uint c'est en C++ ou en D ou autre , anyway, tout d&#233;pend de ce que tu veux obtenir; en C, on pourrait voir la chose comme ceci :

```
typedef unsigned int uint
typedef unsigned short ushort
```
as you wish,

```
#ifndef uint
#define uint unsigned int 
#endif
```


----------



## verazano (5 Mai 2007)

d'accord je commence à comprendre

Alors pourquoi cela marche sous linux et pas sous MacOsx ?


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2007)

soit le type uint est defini dans les ctype de ta dist 

soit ton appli est en cpp ? je sais pas donne tes layers de compilation j'en sais foutrement rien
&#224; distance et Linux c'est linux et darwin c'est darwin et freebsd c'est freebsd

chacun a le droit de faire ce qu'il veut non ?

c'est pas la meme chose c'est tout, c'est pas grave je sais pas fait un diff
welcome to the unix-like world et ses familles


----------



## verazano (6 Mai 2007)

non non c'est une appli en c et bon on arrive à très bien le compiler sous n'importe quel linux et même sous windows  

Alors bon c'etait juste que cela m'etone un peu que cela ne marche pas sur darwin  

Mais bon tu 'as déjà donné pas mal d'info je ais essayer de voir par rapport à cela

Merci


----------



## tatouille (7 Mai 2007)

si tu veux tout savoir c'est un heritage sysv , toutes les dist n'utilisent pas un kernel 2.6
alors arrete d'etre penible et fait ce que je te dis de faire le pourquoi tu le d&#233;couvriras tout seul
si t'es bon 

include/linux/types.h


```
/* common bsd types */
typedef unsigned char    u_char;
typedef unsigned short   u_short;
typedef unsigned int     u_int;
typedef unsigned long    u_long;

/* common sysv types */
typedef unsigned char    unchar;
typedef unsigned short   ushort;
typedef unsigned int     uint;
typedef unsigned long    ulong;
```


----------



## verazano (8 Mai 2007)

désolé tatouille :rose:


désolé mais j'aurai besoin de ton aide encore une fois car le problème est un peu plus grave que je ne le pensais :

Le compilateur ne reconnait même pas malloc   il y a donc un gros problème dans ma librairie c 

J'ai désinstallé les développeurs tools et je les ai réinstallés rien y fait même chose


----------



## tatouille (9 Mai 2007)

version osx et touti quanti

t'as juste un probleme de layer de compilation
tes sources sont glibtooliz&#233;es ? (un export de la ou ca merde aussi ce serait le bien venu
voir les srcs du prog)

glibc et la libC de Darwin different sur quelques headers et points


----------



## verazano (10 Mai 2007)

bon finalement j'ai réussi a tout réparer j'ai en faite supprimer et réinstaller encore une 3 emes foi les developers tools
La seul différence c'est que cette fois j'ai pas installé ceux du cd mais ceux du site d'apple


----------

